# Amplificador Megatone PL-20B



## Ripae (Abr 21, 2007)

Por favor, alguien me puede decir cuantos ohmios tiene la Resistencia 23 de la placa de este amplificador para bajo electrico? O donde puedo conseguir el esquema?


Muchisimas gracias


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 22, 2007)

hola realmente no se ve nada mas que a donde estaba el resistor y ni siquira dises que marca y modelo es para poder buscar el diagrama puedes dar un poco mas de información sobre el aparato y seguro que te podremos ayudar un poco mas saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 22, 2007)

perdon si se ve la marca pero no encontre nada sobre eso saludos


----------



## Ripae (Abr 22, 2007)

La resistencia que falta tenia el tamaño exacto de la que está al lado (la R22) pero no se la capacidad, pues está quemada. Por favor, alguien que tenga el esquema para un amplificador MegaTone PL-20B?


----------



## Ripae (Abr 23, 2007)

Acabo de soldar una resistencia identica a la R22 pero sigue sin funcionar!!! Solo se oye un ruido de fondo por el amplificador y no el sonido de las cuerdas...Ayuda por favor

Muchisimas gracias de antemano


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Abr 25, 2007)

Hola
Si prende bien y no se oye tal vez puedan estar malos los rca de entrada trata de verificar k no haya una soldadura fria o que las patitas no esten kebradas por k en algunos amplificador eta es una falla comun checa y me dices


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Abr 25, 2007)

disculpa crei k era amplificador para auto pero de todos modos no le esta llegando la señal


----------



## Ripae (Abr 30, 2007)

ROLANDORODRIGUEZ dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> Si prende bien y no se oye tal vez puedan estar malos los rca de entrada trata de verificar k no haya una soldadura fria o que las patitas no esten kebradas por k en algunos amplificador eta es una falla comun checa y me dices




Gracias por tu respuesta!! pero no creo que los rca esten malos puesto que lo compré hace 7 dias y funcionaba perfectamente. Tal vez el fallo sea que he sustituido la resistencia quemada por una de distinto valor...?? Por favor, que alguien me ayude o me diga donde encontrar el esquema. Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 30, 2007)

hola es muy extraño que por una simple resistencia el equipo no ande en sentido que no hace absolutamente nada pero talves puenteando la resistencia con un potenciometro puedas saber de quue valor es o aprximadamente hasta que te funcione (si no es en ohm ya que me parece que no bienen potenciometros en ohm me parece que bienen en Kohm y en Mohm saludos y tambien tendrias que recambiar los transistores que lleva ya que no parecen ser tan caros como para sustituirolos saludos


----------



## Ripae (May 7, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias gaston, probaré lo que dices y ya os cuento...

Saludos amigos


----------



## Ripae (Mar 3, 2008)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola es muy extraño que por una simple resistencia el equipo no ande. tendrias que recambiar los transistores que lleva ya que no parecen ser tan caros como para sustituirolos saludos



Gracias gaston! He sustituido 2 transistores dañados y ya funciona. Pero hay un problema: el sonido distorsiona con un volumen normal-alto. ¿Puede ser que la resistencia no es correcta y por tanto no polariza bien?


----------



## Ripae (Mar 6, 2008)

Solucionado! Solo con cambiar la resistencia incorrecta de 4,7 kOhm por una de 15kOhm ya no distorsiona. Salu2


----------

